# Turchia: colpo di Stato in atto. Ad Istanbul ed Ankara.



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Notizia dell'ultim'ora: la Turchia è nel caos. Sarebbe in atto un colpo di Stato, da parte dell'esercito, contro il capo dello Stato, Erdogan.

Il tutto è iniziato con colpi da arma da fuoco ad Ankara. Chiusi due ponti ad Istanbul.

Sono state sequestrate anche delle televisioni.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2016)

Avevo aperto proprio ora pure io. Jet in volo, carrarmati per strada. Non si capisce.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

Qui ci scappa la terza guerra mondiale per davvero, il mondo è impazzito


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Sdrammatizziamo:

Adesso Uallarito non esce più dalla Turchia


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

up


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2016)

In Turchia si sono dati all'emulazione di Cersei Lannister.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2016)

*Primo ministro della Turchia: "colpo di stato in atto, i cospiratori pagheranno caro"*


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sdrammatizziamo:
> 
> Adesso Uallarito non esce più dalla Turchia



Questo ora viene al 101%... dice che ha paura per la sua famiglia e rischia di liberarsi a zero


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In Turchia si sono dati all'emulazione di Cersei Lannister.



Considera che l'ho cominciato ieri, mi hai mezzo-spoilerato cosa succede. 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Primo ministro della Turchia: "colpo di stato in atto, i cospiratori pagheranno caro"*



Certo che se fallisce non so cosa gli succede in questi casi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Che ci sia dietro la mano di Putin? L'aveva giurata ad Erdogan.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Considera che l'ho cominciato ieri, mi hai mezzo-spoilerato cosa succede.
> 
> 
> 
> Certo che se fallisce non so cosa gli succede in questi casi.



Mi dispiace lol, pensavo fosse ormai andato in "prescrizione"


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Considera che l'ho cominciato ieri, mi hai mezzo-spoilerato cosa succede.
> 
> 
> 
> Certo che se fallisce non so cosa gli succede in questi casi.



fucilazione


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2016)

*Militari: Abbiamo preso il controllo del Paese*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Turchia è un paese NATO, Obama da sempre appoggia Erdogan, mentre Putin lo aveva minacciato pesantemente dopo l'incidente aereo.
Io non ne capisco ma qui IMHO c'è un potenziale terrificante per destabilizzare il mondo...


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Turchia è un paese NATO, Obama da sempre appoggia Erdogan, mentre Putin lo aveva minacciato pesantemente.
> Io non ne capisco ma qui IMHO c'è un potenziale terrificante per destabilizzare il mondo...



Straquoto.

Sarei curioso su come si schierano questi militari.
Non ne ho la piu pallida idea.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2016)

TV di stato e social network oscurati


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che ci sia dietro la mano di Putin? L'aveva giurata ad Erdogan.



la turchia si è riavvicinata alla russia e israele ultimamente...potrebbe essere un buon motivo per un colpo di stato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

* Secondo alcuni media Turchi e russi Erdogan si starebbe recando all'aeroporto di Istanbul per fuggire attraverso un aereo privato.*


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*Erdogan ha chiesto asilo alla Germania.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> * Secondo alcuni media Turchi e russi Erdogan si starebbe recando all'aeroporto di Istanbul per fuggire attraverso un aereo privato.*



Erdogan come Luigi XVI


----------



## Tobi (15 Luglio 2016)

Qualcuno piu informato potrebbe chiarirmi la situazuine Socio Economica in Turchia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

*Erdogan, in collegamento telefonico, cerca di innescare una guerra civile incitando il popolo a scendere in piazza.*


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Erdogan, in collegamento telefonico, cerca di innescare una guerra civile incitando il popolo a scendere in piazza.*



Erdogan in fuga verso la Germania.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Erdogan in fuga verso la Germania.



Dalla amicona Merkel...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

*La germania ha negato la possibilità di atterrare sul suolo tedesco all'aereo privato di Erdogan*


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*Degrado massimo:

Polizia contro Esercito per le strade della Turchia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *La germania ha negato la possibilità di atterrare sul suolo tedesco all'aereo privato di Erdogan*



Sarebbe stato clamoroso se la culona avesse accettato. Magari ci pensano Matteo e Angelino...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Luglio 2016)

Guerra civile


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Degrado massimo:
> 
> Polizia contro Esercito per le strade della Turchia.*



Robe dell'altro mondo...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Dio mio stanno sparando contro la gente in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## Tic (16 Luglio 2016)

Erdogan torna ad Ankara


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2016)

COmunque è un casino, non va affatto bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Sto vedendo skytg24, dicono che vogliono mettere su subito una costituzione, legge marziale e il coprifuoco.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Qui scoppia davvero la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> COmunque è un casino, non va affatto bene.



Non va bene per noi, pensa quelli che stanno là.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non va bene per noi, pensa quelli che stanno là.



sisi infatti parlo per quei poveretti.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

E' praticamente scoppiata la guerra civile.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

Immagini agghiaccianti


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2016)

Se arriva a Ciampino Erdogan, facciamo la solita figura degli imbecilli.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo la Rai Erdogan sarebbe diretto a Ciampino.*


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Rai Erdogan sarebbe diretto a Ciampino.*


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2016)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2016)

Parrebbe che il colpo di stato da parte dell'esercito sia di matrice laica, come di tradizione per la Turchia,
tutto sommato un ottima notizia, sarebbe una delle strade per risolvere molti dei problemi del medio oriente


----------



## Tic (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Rai Erdogan sarebbe diretto a Ciampino.*


Su sky stanno dicendo che sta volando verso Londra


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Sky invece Erdogan starebbe volando verso Londra.*


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Rai Erdogan sarebbe diretto a Ciampino.*



Per Sky invece starebbe verso Londra. Vediamo un po'...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Rai Erdogan sarebbe diretto a Ciampino.*



Smentisce anche l'ansa.

La Rai invece non si smentisce mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parrebbe che il colpo di stato da parte dell'esercito sia di matrice laica, come di tradizione per la Turchia,
> tutto sommato un ottima notizia, sarebbe una delle strade per risolvere molti dei problemi del medio oriente


D'accordo con te. Paradossalmente potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore il _golpe_. Erdogan è uno dei peggiori presidenti del pianeta Terra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Smentisce anche l'ansa.
> 
> La Rai invece non si smentisce mai...



La Rai è veramente un FAIL UNICO. 

Ascoltando un po' di esperti in giro, sembra proprio che sia come dite voi: questo golpe potrebbe essere una bella notizia (se non finisce nel sangue). Forse anche una bella botta all'ISIS, visto che Erdogan sicuramente ne è uno dei finanziatori.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Rai è veramente un FAIL UNICO.
> 
> Ascoltando un po' di esperti in giro, sembra proprio che sia come dite voi: questo golpe potrebbe essere una bella notizia (se non finisce nel sangue). Forse anche una bella botta all'ISIS, visto che Erdogan sicuramente ne è uno dei finanziatori.



Sì, certo i regimi militari non sono il massimo però magari un po' meglio sarà. Poi magari dopo aver estirpato qul che c'era da cancellare lasceranno il posto ad altro.


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2016)

Sentendo i pareri di praticamente tutti gli esperti in materia è buona cosa, ma che erdogan fosse un male da estirpare è/era cosa nota.


----------



## Doctore (16 Luglio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sentendo i pareri di praticamente tutti gli esperti in materia è buona cosa, ma che erdogan fosse un male da estirpare è/era cosa nota.



buona??
In teoria i militari vogliono stroncare ogni rapporto con la russia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> buona??
> In teoria i militari vogliono stroncare ogni rapporto con la russia.



Sei sicuro? a me risulta il contrario


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> buona??
> In teoria i militari vogliono stroncare ogni rapporto con la russia.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? a me risulta il contrario



Ho sentito prima un esperto che sarebbero orientati verso la Nato, quindi più vicini all'Occidente.


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> buona??
> In teoria i militari vogliono stroncare ogni rapporto con la russia.



E' la quarta volta in 50 anni che l'esercito turco effettua una golpe per ristabilire la democrazia e la laicità dello stato, a quanto pare son una forte eccezione in tal senso (colpo di stato dell'esercito e democrazia suona strano ma è così, sto sentendo e leggendo diverse fonti e tutte sono concordi con questo fatto dell'esercito turco).

Rapporti con la russia non lo so ma di certo con erdogan erano tutt'altro che buoni, con questa golpe il prossimo governo dovrebbe riavvicinarsi fortemente all'occidente e ai suoi ideali che invece erdogan stava spaventosamente allontanando e creando casini vari, diciamo così per riassumere.

Poi ripeto io mi sto limitando a riportare quanto dicono gli esperti in materia, ma visto che mi pare siano tutti concordi tiro un sospiro di sollievo, quando ho appreso la notizia mi son cacato addosso come quasi tutti penso ma poi leggendo e sentendo pare invece sia un gran bene per come si stavano mettendo le cose in turchia con erdogan.


----------



## Doctore (16 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? a me risulta il contrario



lo spero...erdogan ultimamente ha ricucito un po con la russia.


----------



## Doctore (16 Luglio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E' la quarta volta in 50 anni che l'esercito turco effettua una golpe per ristabilire la democrazia e la laicità dello stato, a quanto pare son una forte eccezione in tal senso (colpo di stato dell'esercito e democrazia suona strano ma è così, sto sentendo e leggendo diverse fonti e tutte sono concordi).
> 
> Rapporti con la russia non lo so ma di certo con erdogan erano tutt'altro che buoni, di certo con questa golpe il prossimo governo dovrebbe riavvicinarsi fortemente all'occidente e ai suoi ideali che invece erdogan stava spaventosamente allontanando e creando casini vari, diciamo così per riassumere.



Lo spero.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

*.*


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

Sto colpo di stato è durato meno di noi in campionato


----------



## wfiesso (16 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qui ci scappa la terza guerra mondiale per davvero, il mondo è impazzito



Ho paura che sia già cominciata purtroppo... io di farmi ammazzare x interessi altrui non ho proprio voglia, già pensavo di andarmene dall'italia, ora me ne sono convinto... spero solo non arrivi pure dove andrò


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

*Il colpo di Stato è fallito. Lo annuncia l'intelligence turca.*


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

Ma cosa sono quegli arresti fake dei soldati?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il colpo di Stato è fallito. Lo annuncia l'intelligence turca.*


il blitz sarà stato guidato da Galliani


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2016)

Boh non ci capisco più nulla comunque, attendiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sono quegli arresti fake dei soldati?



Si infatti, ridevano tutti assieme. Mi sa proprio di immagini montate ad arte dal governo o da qualcun altro... boh...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il colpo di Stato è fallito. Lo annuncia l'intelligence turca.*



C'è un golpe in corso quindi non so quanto possano essere attendibili le dichiarazioni delle istituzioni (o ex istituzioni).

Vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## medjai (16 Luglio 2016)

È stato un colpo di stato fake. Non c'è un'altra spiegazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> È stato un colpo di stato fake. Non c'è un'altra spiegazione.



La sensazione è proprio questa, a giudicare dalle immagini e da come si sono svolti gli eventi. In pratica Erdogan ha ora un potere illimitato, ne esce come trionfatore assoluto.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Lo avranno organizzato il Berlusca ed il Gallo sto colpo di Stato?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

*Erdogan è atterrato a Istanbul*


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2016)

Spettacolare come per un ora tutti dicano "è fatta" "golpe 100% riuscito" "erdogan cane finalmente fuori dalle balle" e poi sbam, niente tutto fallito. 
Boh non l'ho proprio capito, fatto sta che son partito spaventato, mi son rincuorato capendo che era meglio così, mo che è tornato erdogan son molto più spaventato di prima lol.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> il blitz sarà stato guidato da Galliani


----------

